# Filter on a 50mm f1.8 nikon lens



## ~myStical~ (Aug 7, 2011)

Do any of you own a 50mm f1.8 lens ? Do you use any kind of filters for ur prime lens?


----------



## adversus (Aug 7, 2011)

I own the 35mm 1.8.  I use a Circular Polarizer and Neutral Density filters when needed, and that's it.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a UV filter but it's more for protecting the front glass.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2011)

What is the UV filter protecting the front glass from?


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 7, 2011)

The front element of this lens sits about an inch or more in from the front edge of the lens so basically it does have some kind of protection.   Most folks put a UV or Haze filter on thier lenses and of course you always have the die hards that will not do so.  Basically it comes down to common sense.  If you were photographing a metal industry I'm sure you would put one on there.  If you are doing studio work indoors of course you have more control of your environment so you may elect not to.  

-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> What is the UV filter protecting the front glass from?



For me, dirt and dust since I do a lot of outdoor portraits.  I can't speak for everyone else.  YMMV.


----------



## NikonME (Aug 7, 2011)

Some people are just overly opinionated, or at least that's my opinion!


----------



## Pgeobc (Aug 7, 2011)

85% of the time, you will not actually "need" a filter. If you insist on a Skylight(1A) or UV Haze, then be sure to buy a multi-coated one. With the front element of the lens being so far back, uncoated filters might produce glare or ghost images in the right lighting situations. UV/1A filters are useful to keep dust and dirt off the main element, but that is a matter of choice as the filter needs cleaning and will eventually need replacing. The Nikon that you have is an excellent, but relatively inexpenxive lens and the cost of a really good filter (Like B+W MRC) may not be worth it in the long run. It is up to you.


----------



## ~myStical~ (Aug 7, 2011)

So you guys use for protection purpose only ? What about the ones for change in color tone ? I don't know too much about filters and was wondering if anyone really uses them.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Aug 8, 2011)

As far as UV filters for protection... that horse has already been beaten to a bloody pulp on these forums... then lit on fire... then beaten some more... and then some more, until it completely disintegrated and is now rising from the ashes like a demented phoenix...

As far as UV filters _actually doing something_ photographically, I'm extremely skeptical.  I've asked numerous people to show me an honest side-by-side comparison (one shot without a UV filter and the same shot with the UV filter) that demonstrates that they aren't totally worthless.  Nobody has ever come through.  I hear that their useful "up in the mountains"... I also hear that Bigfoot lives in every country on the planet and that aliens built the pyramids.  You be the judge.

I'm not sure exactly what you mean when referring to filters that create "changes in color tone".  If you mean something like a circular polarizer, then there's certainly a use for them in the appropriate situations.  They can knock glare off of water and leaves and saturate colors.  These benefits are available from a circular polarizer regardless of what lens you use.  I won't venture into all of the situations in which they can be a hindrance more than a help, since that's outside the scope of this thread.

If you were referring to things like "warming filters", they aren't really all that useful.  Most of those types of effect, which are primarily adjustments to color temperature, can be achieved digitally in post with negligible degradation of image quality (if you're shooting RAW).


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 8, 2011)

~myStical~ said:


> What about the ones for change in color tone ?


Outside of B&W film, colored filters are not really needed.

For digital, the most useful filters are probably a Circular Polarizer (CPL) and Neutral Density (ND).  You may actually want a few different ND filters, if you have a need for them.  They basically let you have a longer shutter speed in bright light...

Infrared (IR) filters are fun to play with sometimes too.

Those three are the main ones that you can't do in PS.  There are others, like star filters, that you can't really do effectively in PS - but that's not something you're going to be using on a regular basis.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would definitely add a Moose filter (warming plus Polarizer in one) for nature color photography.


----------



## Pgeobc (Aug 8, 2011)

I am going to agree, mostly, with J.G. on this one. Outside of high altitude, where there is more UV because of less atmospheric filtering and shooting aerial photos, the UV filter probably does very little. Add to that, the fact that not everyone's UV filter is really up to snuff and you have very little advantage to using one. Well, save for the dirt protection.


----------

